# New To Raising Need Feeding Help



## ShibaTheFox (May 31, 2007)

Could someone tell me what are some good things that I could feed nymphs

And where i could get them.

I thought petco or something but im not sure.


----------



## markdneck (May 31, 2007)

The "Bugs in Cyberspace" people seem very helpful too and they respond to quyestions and have good prices too. I am a newbie also but between those two places, I now fel ready to get going with ooths and with Nymphs.

Good luck!


----------



## ShibaTheFox (May 31, 2007)

Thanks but i ordered flightless fruit flies cheap and they gave me horrible instructions as how to keep them. They said to do everything i did and the food dried out they all died and that was it it was a waste of 14$ so im lookin for something local that i could pick up say 50 insects to feed my little mantids. I know most of em will die off and such but it would be easier to know if i had somewhere i could go if i really needed them that i would have no wait.


----------



## markdneck (May 31, 2007)

The pinheads look pretty small to me and they are cheap enough ... for me anyway. I got mine, as I said previously, at Petsmart. No fed-ex charge that way!


----------



## mrblue (May 31, 2007)

if the nymphs are small, fruit flies are perfect. they are cheap, pretty easy to raise yourself (you can buy "just add water" instant culture medium for them, or make your own). there are plenty of recipes and instructions online, and im sure on this forum.


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2007)

Fruit flies. Available at some petsmart stores and many places on line.

edsflymeat.com

carolina.com


----------



## OGIGA (May 31, 2007)

If you can't find any bugs as small as fruit flies, you can take a larger insect, tear it into smaller pieces, and feed them to your mantises. This, however, takes forever if you're trying to feed a cage of hundreds.


----------



## bluebman52 (Jun 1, 2007)

It depends on your species of mantids. My chinese nymphs (Tenodera aridifolia) were big enough at L1 (hatchlings) to be able to handle 1 week pinhead crickets. They're tough little buggers.


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

Mantis Kingdom.com has fruit flies, although you'd have to culture them yourself.


----------

